# SoCal: Stillen's Nissan Day, October 19th, 2002



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.stillen.com/morenews.asp?id=21

_*STILLEN*_ hosting an incredible *NISSAN DAY* on Saturday, October 19th from 9am to 2pm. We have combined our annual Z-Days and Maxima Days and added Altima and Sentra to the mix. This event should be incredible!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

*10/19/2002* - *NISSAN DAY* will be a great day for vendors, customers and fans ALIKE to come down to STILLEN in Costa Mesa, CA. There will be a great mix of project and show vehicles on-hand. The Steve Millen Sports Car Sales Force will be handling special discounts on many products. The dynojet will be running all day with $50 dyno run specials. There will also be special pricing on installs. Lunch will be served. Invitations will be mailing soon. If you don't receive one - consider this your invitation. We look forward to seeing you here. 

-DISCOUNTS ON MANY PRODUCTS
-DISCOUNTED DYNO RUNS
-DISCOUNTED SHOP INSTALLS
-FREE TECHNICAL ASSISTANCE
-FOOD AND DRINKS
-STILLEN "BEHIND THE SCENES" TOURS
-PROJECT AND SHOW VEHICLES
-PRE-SEMA GLIMPSE OF PROJECT VEHICLES
-RAFFLE PRIZES


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

sounds nice......hmmmm lets see ..im goign to the mossy shwo this weekend.......now i wonda if ill be able to go to that one plus its closer:0P keep us updated yo:0P


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

whos going to this event?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *whos going to this event? *


 I'm so there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me too ! im so there !


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

what a busy month!  

Mossy Show this weekend 10/5

International auto show in Orange County 10/11-10/13

Stillen Nissan day 10/19

Tevs - will be there on all these events


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen info: http://www.stillen.com/morenews.asp?id=21


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/stillenday/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im so there!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *im so there!!!  *


 You're mocking me, aren't you?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me mock you? never? hahaa  

i think ill organize another roll out to stillen.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm so there


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

a couple of us guys are meeting at the cerritos mall. who ever lives near there can meet up around 8am.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hmmmm cerritos mall is closer to me than pomona, what part of the mall? I hope you don't mind a girl tagging along lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *a couple of us guys are meeting at the cerritos mall. who ever lives near there can meet up around 8am. *


you cerritos mall people wanna roll out with pomona peeps?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *hmmmm cerritos mall is closer to me than pomona, what part of the mall? I hope you don't mind a girl tagging along lol  *


Yeah it would be nice to have a girl there 



LIUSPEED said:


> *you cerritos mall people wanna roll out with pomona peeps? *


It's kinda pointless to drive up to Pomona and then south. I say the Pomona guys meet up with us in Cerritos


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sounds good.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I hope you don't mind a girl tagging along lol  *


 I highly doubt that they will mind a girl tagging along.  

On another note, just since the event is so close, I'm gonna "Sticky" this thread. 

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sticky icky icky.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*liuspeed place roll out changed !*

hey everyone !


there will be a change in plans.

roll out has been moved to somehwere in irvine.

talk 2 stealthb14 and aznvirus for more details.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

will u still met up with us in cerritos?
We can meet up on the southside of Cerritos mall. It's across from Toys 'R' Us. 

1) Go south on the 605 FWY. 
2) After passing the 91 FWY, get off on South Street. 
3) Make a left. 
4) On the second light, make a left to enter the mall parking lot. 
5) Park close to the street so that people can see you. 
around 8:30 to 9:00 AM


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *will u still met up with us in cerritos?
> We can meet up on the southside of Cerritos mall. It's across from Toys 'R' Us.
> 
> 1) Go south on the 605 FWY.
> ...


for me personally im debating if i really really want to go.

it would be cool but gas and money wise i hafta straighten out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

hey i still will meet up with u guys at cerritos mall since i live close to there. keep us posted to see if we are still going to meet there or if we are going to meet at irvine

my 99 sentra se
http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

see ya at cerritos


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*Stillen's Nissan Day.....*

Send pictures......

Q in Sac


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Stillen's Nissan Day.....*



qinsac said:


> *Send pictures......*


Q, you're not coming down this time?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

neither am i.

sorry guys.. i got finals and wanna study and pass them

also gonna try 2 earn some money by helping out re-model a house on saturday.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Since LIUSPEED's rollout has fallen through, I guess I'll meet up at Cerritos, since its closer to the San Fernando Valley by 20 miles or so over Irvine. Hope to see u there. Damn I'm gonna hate waking up early, but for stillen, it'll be worth it. Take care guys.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont have to work until 4:45pm on Saturday so I will definitely go, at least for a little while. I work until 12:45am on Saturday so i better make it worth while at Stillen day. Anyone going to TunerFest out at the Pomona Fair Grounds on sunday the 27th?? its from 8am-5pm.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

ok guys here is a simple map that i posted on the b15 board to illustrate where it will be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

We are meeting at the Cerritos Mall between 8:30-9am. So show up if you are coming from the LA area.

The mall is really easy to find too. It's directly off the 605 so you can see it with plenty of time to get off the freeway. And I think you can see Cerritos Auto Square on the other side in case that helps anyone out.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

pics for this event is on my site.

http://www.nituning.cjb.net/

i didnt get all the cars there cause my digicam ran out of batteries quick. there was also a supercharged Infiniti I30 that me and Sam checked out that wasnt part of the event. it was really nice though. there was also a Toyota Solara w/ an S15 headlight conversion. good turnout and things id say went pretty great. much props to Stillen for throwing this event.


----------

